# How do I gain permission to post in other areas of the site?



## gator2thdoc (Jun 12, 2008)

I appologize in advance if this was already covered elsewhere on the site....I looked for the solution, but couldn't find it. I am very new to the forum and it seems I only have permission to post on a couple of areas. How do I get permission to post on other areas such as the general handgun forum? Once agian, I'm sorry if this was covered elsewhere. I'm axious to get involved in some discussions!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

gator2thdoc said:


> I appologize in advance if this was already covered elsewhere on the site....I looked for the solution, but couldn't find it. I am very new to the forum and it seems I only have permission to post on a couple of areas. How do I get permission to post on other areas such as the general handgun forum? Once agian, I'm sorry if this was covered elsewhere. I'm axious to get involved in some discussions!!!!


by completing the last step of the registration process.... You have to confirm the registration via a sent e-mail that was sent to you... you didn't do that.


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

*What to do next?*



js said:


> by completing the last step of the registration process.... You have to confirm the registration via a sent e-mail that was sent to you... you didn't do that.


I must have made the same mistake. Looking through my e-mail account turned up no such message. Must have been deleted by my wife or myself long ago. What steps need to be taken to complete registration in this case?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

ajlandis said:


> What steps need to be taken to complete registration in this case?


?? Don't know. Moderators can't do anything about it. I've got a message in to the Admin (js) about it. Have to wait for him to get back about it.


----------

